# What scope is good for my Colt AR-15 A2 Gov't Carbine?



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I am currently looking for an inexpensive, quality scope for predators , weaver mounts for the carrying handle. This rifle shoots extremely tight groups with open sights. I am 49 and my eyes are'nt what they were.I know you get what you pay for. Should be variable 3x9?


----------



## tblankenship (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't say what is best, but I got Nikon Pro Staff 3-9x40 for my AR. I didn't want to spend too much, but compared to some cheaper scopes in Cabela's I could see the difference in clarity and brightness with the Nikon glass.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, I take it you went and compared side by side? How much? Do you have a flat top or carrier handle?


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a Nikon Coyote special on my R-15 with a Larue LT-104 scope mount.


----------



## yotes my r25 (Mar 1, 2010)

r 15s dont have the top handle that his has the r15 and r25 are flat on the top


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 25, 2010)

Gone Fishing has the right answer as this scope is setup for the most popular predator/varmit calibers and is easy to use.


----------



## HD56PAN (Apr 10, 2010)

For my AR,I'm looking into a mueller scope,from thr reviews I have read its one of the best scopes for the money.Just my 2 cent worth


----------



## MudEngineer (Jul 12, 2010)

Take a look at the scopes the the Hawke Optics website at www.HawkeOptics.com I have a total of eleven of them so far ranging from 3-10X50 to 6-24X50 and love them all. The glass quality is really incredible for the money. They work well in early morning and late evening hours and also have some with illuminated reticles. My best ones are the Nite-Eye with the SR12 reticle.


----------

